# Does anyone know anything about the powerlite s5?



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

hey all i just got a brand new powerlite s5 for free so im going to start to set up a theater/gaming room can anyone tell me if they have had good bag ugly experiences with it?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It's a good SVGA (800x600) projector for the price, from what I've read.

http://www.projectorreviews.com/epson/powerlite-s5/index.php


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I had the S4, it suffers mainly from screen door effect, poor contrast ratio and poor colour saturation. Keep the image small enough and enjoy what you have.


----------

